# Aion Stats und sowas :D



## Sin (13. Oktober 2009)

So, hier die Übersetzung (hoffe alles ist richtig übersetzt, notfalls muss jemand mit dem deutschen Clienten nochmal genauer sagen was wie übersetzt wurde):

Anmerkung an die ganzen "mimimi der nimmt englisch weils n cooles roxxor kiddy ist" Schreiher: Ich habe englisch primär genommen, weil ich 1. Beruflich, bzw durch meine Ausbildung bedingt viel mit Englisch zu tun habe und 2. Es oft fehlerhafte beschreibungen in den deutschen clienten gibt. Eigentlich war ich der Meinung, dass es niemanden schwer fallen sollte, die paar brocken englisch für sich selbst zu übersetzen. Scheinbar war dem jedoch nicht so.

Nehmen wir mal als Beispiel Treffsicherheit. Im englischen heißt es Accuracy. Zwar ist es richtig übersetzt (Accuracy = Treffgenauigkeit) jedoch kann man davon ausgehen, wenn man sowas liest, dass es möglich ist in diesem Spiel zu verfehlen. Dem ist, wie unten geschrieben, jedoch nicht möglich.


Es gibt bei eurem Charakter 2 Statstypen:

*Die Basistats:*

Health - Beeinflusst eure Maximale HP
Power - Beeinflusst eure Angrifskraft
Agility - Beinflust eure Chance Angriffen auszuweichen, sie zu Parrieren, sie zu Blocken und verringert die Chance beim   Zaubern unterbrochen zu werden
Accuracy - Beinflusst eure Trefferchance und eure Chance auf einen Kritischen Treffer
Knowledge - Beinflusst den Wert eures Magischen Schadens
Willpower - Beinflusst die Manaregenerationsrate und die höhe eures Maximalen manas.

*Sekundärstats:*

Total HP - Erhöht euer maximales Leben
Total MP - Erhöht euer maximales Mana
Angrifskraft - Erhöht den Schaden direkt
Physikalische Verteidigung - Schadensverminderung, beinflusst durch die Rüstung
Ausweichchance - Erhöht eure Chance auszuweichen
Schild Verteidigung - Schadensminderung durch Blocken
Parrierchance - Erhöht eure Chance zu parrieren
MagieDef - Schadensminderung durch Magieattacken
Trefferrate - Verringert die Chance des Gegners zu parrieren/auszuweichen/blocken
Krit Rate - Erhöht eure Kritische Trefferchance
Angriffsgeschwindigkeit - Erhöht die Angriffsgeschwindigkeit
Flugzeit
Magieverstärkung - Erhöht den Schaden Magischer Attacken
Magische Treffsicherheit - Erhöht die Trefferwertung von Magieattacken

Die Basistats lassen sich nicht verändern und sind von Klasse zu Klasse unterschiedlich. Sie bestimmen im wesentlichen wie hoch die Sekundärstats auf lvl 50 sind. 

Die Sekundärstats hingegen, lassen sich via Manastones aufwerten (ausser Physikal defence und Angriffsgeschwindigkeit, dies geht nur über Ausrüstung und Buffs (z.B. Kantorbuffs oder Bufffood).

Es gibt bei den Manasteinen 2 Wertigkeiten: Normal (Weiss) und Selten (Grün) (einzige Ausnahme: +Flugzeit, dort gibt es nur die Wertigkeit selten)
Je nach level der Manasteine (10-50) haben heben diese die Attribute um + x Punkte an:

*HP/MP:*
20/30/40/50/55/60/65/75/85

*Kritrate/Ausweichchance:*
4/6/8/9/10/11/12/13/15

*Magische Treffsicherheit/Magie Verteidigung:*
3/4/5/6/7/8/9/10/12

*Magie Verstärkung /Parrieren/Schildverteidigung/Treffsicherheit:*
12/14/16/18/19/20/21/23/25

*Angriffskraft:*
1/2/3/4/5

*Flugzeit:*
4/5/6

Ok, hier nun zum eigentlichen Thema:

Die Berechnung an sich ist eigentlich sehr einfach, sobald man einmal durchgeblickt hat.

*Verteidigung*

*Parrieren, Ausweichen und Blocken:*
Im wesentlichen gibt es ein Hauptattribut was man braucht um zu verhindern, dass der Gegner ausweicht, Blockt, bzw Parriert. Das Zauberwort heißt hier: 
*Treffsicherheit*

Gehen wir davon aus, dass euch der Gegner angreift und ihr Blocken wollt.
*Eure Schild Verteidigung = 1200
Treffsicherheit des Gegners=1000*
Hier die Formel zum Berechnen: 


```
= 1200 - 1000 = 200/10 = 20% Chance zu blocken
```

Im wesentlichen bedeutet dies also, dass ihr einfach eure Block/Parry/Evasion chance minus der Trefferchance des Gegners nehmt, und den Restbetrag durch 10 teilt. Das was als Zahl übrig bleibt, ist eure Chance zu Blocken/Parrieren/Auszuweichen.

Dennoch gibt es ein Cap für jedes Attribut:

Blocken = Maximal 50%
Parrieren = Maximal 40%
Ausweichen = Maximal 30%

Das bedeutet also folgendes:
Ihr müsst -
+500 Blocken bzw.
+400 Parrieren bzw.
+300 Evasion mehr haben, als euer Gegner an Accuracy/Treffsicherheit.

*Anmerkung:* Es ist egal ob ihr vor oder hinter eurem Gegner steht, da man auch von hinten parrieren/blocken und ausweichen kann.
Bei der Auswahl eurer Stats solltet ihr bedenken, dass Blocken und Parrieren den Schaden nicht komplett negieren, sondern nur einen gewissen prozentsatz. Ausweichen hingegen vermeidet den schaden komplett.

*Magie Verteidigung/Magische Treffsicherheit/Elementarresis*

Magie Verteidigung verhält sich zu Magische Treffsicherheit wie Blocken/Parrieren/Ausweichen zu Treffsicherheit.
Das bedeutet also im prinzip die selbe Formel:

```
Magie Verteidigung - Magische Treffsicherheit = x/10 = Verteidigung in %
```

*Elementarresistenz:*
Relativ simpel in der Berechnung:

```
Je 10 Punkte in einen der Werte (Feuer, Wasser, Wind, Erde) verringert den erlittenen Schaden der jeweiligen Magieart um genau 1%
```


Schaden

*Kritrate:*

Die Berechnung der Critrate ist relativ simpel und wurde im Forum bereits ein paar mal gepostet:


```
Wert / Chance

300 / 30.97%
320 / 31.68%
340 / 33.29%
360 / 36.09%
380 / 37.80%
400 / 40.72%
420 / 42.11%
440 / 44.02%
460 / 43.66%
480 / 44.65%
500 / 45.96%
520 / 48.05%
540 / 48.73%
560 / 50.03%
580 / 51.08%
604 / 51.84%
619 / 52.05%
634 / 52.28%
649 / 52.68%

300 bis 400, 10 punkte = 1% erhöhung
440 bis 600, 10 punkte = 0.5% erhöhung
600 bis 649, 10 punkte = 0.2% erhöhung
```

Dabei ist das Level egal. D.h., dass ein lvl 10er mit 440 Krit genau die gleiche kritchance hat, wie ein lvl 50er.
Ausserdem sollte man beachten, dass Magieklassen definitiv NICHT mit ihren Spells kritten können, sondern nur mit ihren orbs/books via autoattack.
Dass Heals kritten können ist ebenfalls ein Gerücht.

*Anmerkung:* Krit ist gerade für Nahkämpfer mit Zweihandwaffen ein sehr nützliches Attribut, da bei einem crit die chance besteht, den Gegner zu betäuben. Dies trifft auf Einhandwaffen nicht zu.

*Angriffskraft/ Magieverstärkung:*

Formel für Angriffskraft:

```
Sehr schwere Formel: +x ATP = +x ATP :D
```
Im wesentlichen bedeutet es also, dass wenn ihr eine Attacke habt, die 100 Schaden macht und ihr + 5 ATP sockelt, ihr 105 Schaden macht.

Die Formel für Magicboost ist etwas komplizierter, aber auch recht einfach zu verstehen:

```
Magieverstärkung/12 = x% - Schaden*1,x = X Schaden
Bei 800 Magieverstärkung wären das also:
800/12 = 66,6%
Gehen wir nun davon aus, dass euer Spell 100 Schaden macht:
100*1,666 = 166 Schaden
```

Schadensverringerung durch Gegnerlevel:
Hier etwas aus dem englischen Forum:

```
Level 	Verringerung
		
+2 oder niedriger	keine
+3		10%
+4		20%
+5		30%
+6		40%
+7		50%
+8		60%
+9		70%
+10		80%
```

Ausserdem kommt hinzu, dass im PVE Bereich zudem die Grundverteidigung höher wird, je größer das Gegnerlevel ist. D.h. je höher das Level des Gegners, desto höher ist die Chance das er eure Spells resistet.

Wichtig fürs PVP: Der Schaden den ihr im PVP an der gegnerischen Fraktion macht, beträgt nur 60% des normalen Schadens. Ihr müsst also jeglichen Schaden mit 0,6 multiplizieren.

Hier ein Beispiel für die Schadensberechnung:
Gehen wir von folgendem Spell aus:
*Flammenpfeil Rang 4*
Fügt einem Ziel in bis zu 25 m Entfernung 439 magischen Feuerschaden zu.

1200 Magieverstärkung:
Die Formel sieht also so aus:


```
1200/12 = 100%
439*(1+100% (wären 2 :D )= 878 Schaden an einem Mob +2 Level über dir, bzw unter dir
```

Im PVP

```
1200/12 = 100%
(439*2)*0,6= 526,8 Schaden (Machst im PVP nur 60% deines Schadens)
```

Wenn der Gegner Resis gegen z.B. Feuer hat dann sieht die Formel so aus:

```
(439*2)*0,6= 526,8 * (100-(Feuerresi/10)/100
```

Bei 100 Feuerresi wäre es also

```
(439*2)*0,6= 526,8 * (100-(100/10)/100= 474,12 Schaden
```

Hinzu kommen noch andere Faktoren wie z.B. PVP Ausrüstung die den Schaden verringern.


----------



## Norjena (13. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde eventuell noch die Stats etc übersetzten, wer die englishen Begriffe möchte, kann direkt auf den englishen Seiten schauen.

Ansonsten gut gemacht.


----------



## Synti (13. Oktober 2009)

sehr cool, jetzt gehts mal in diesem forum in die richtige richtung !!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jau sin, mach mal bitte noch die deutschen begriffe rein...


----------



## _flo93_ (13. Oktober 2009)

super guide, hat mir auch weitergeholfen, danke

PS: sticky!^^


----------



## RevengerEE (13. Oktober 2009)

fürs pvp hast aber nochwas vergessen..

Gegen Spieler machen so ziemlich alle Spells nur etwa den halben Schaden, wenn man mal vom pvp Gear absieht

im Abyss machst mehr dmg kostet aber halt auch entsprechend bissl mehr mana


----------



## Kalikas (13. Oktober 2009)

sehr schöner Thread, allerdings wie die Vorposter schon gesagt, würd eich die Bezeichnungen alle auf deutsch machen, die meisten spielen nu rmit den deustchen Client 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (13. Oktober 2009)

RevengerEE schrieb:


> fürs pvp hast aber nochwas vergessen..
> 
> Gegen Spieler machen so ziemlich alle Spells nur etwa den halben Schaden, wenn man mal vom pvp Gear absieht
> 
> im Abyss machst mehr dmg kostet aber halt auch entsprechend bissl mehr mana



Hmm der Schaden muss im pvp einfach nur mit 0,6 multipliziert werden.

Edit: Wieso deutsch? Eigentlich hab ich doch oben alles erklärt was die Begriffe auf deutsch bedeuten.


----------



## Norjena (13. Oktober 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Edit: Wieso deutsch? Eigentlich hab ich doch oben alles erklärt was die Begriffe auf deutsch bedeuten.



Tus einfach, ich hab meinen Guide auch übersetzt, weil ich öfters gefragt wurde, und viele die englishen Begriffe doch nicht wollten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Im übrigen habe ich genau das gleiche gesagt...ist doch alles erklärt usw, am Ende habe ich einfach nochmal alles übersetzt.


----------



## Sin (13. Oktober 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Tus einfach, ich hab meinen Guide auch übersetzt, weil ich öfters gefragt wurde, und viele die englishen Begriffe doch nicht wollten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ok, vielleicht steh ich gerade mal wieder auf der Leitung, aber was bitte soll ich übersetzen? :-(

Bei mir steht: Attackspeed - Angriffsgeschwindigkeit... Ist für mich ne übersetzung ^^


----------



## Norjena (13. Oktober 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Ok, vielleicht steh ich gerade mal wieder auf der Leitung, aber was bitte soll ich übersetzen? :-(
> 
> Bei mir steht: Attackspeed - Angriffsgeschwindigkeit... Ist für mich ne übersetzung ^^



Die Englishen Wörter im Guide raus, nur die deutschen drin lassen, die Tabelle oben kannst du ja zusätzlich lassen.

Bei dir steht zb- im Guide "+300Evasion" oder Crit soundsoviel...da einfach überall den deutschen Begriff einsetzten.


----------



## Kyragan (13. Oktober 2009)

Soviel Intelligenz und Bereitschaft aktiv am eigenen Wissenserwerb teilzunehmen sollte man doch von jedem erwarten können, der sich Guides durchliest.
Sprich: Lass es wie es ist. :x


----------



## Norjena (13. Oktober 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Soviel Intelligenz und Bereitschaft aktiv am Wissenserwerb teilzunehmen sollte man doch von jedem erwarten können, der sich Guides durchliest.



Tja, dachte ich auch, aber die Kritik ist da teilweiße ziemlich, gnadenlos, aber wenn ich ehrlich bin, kann es auch verstehen, wenn schon einen deutschen Guide/Leitfaden, warum nicht gleich richtig? Ich bin im Endeffekt froh das ich zb. meinen Guide komplett übersetzt habe, nun gefällts mir sogar besser als voher mit dem vielen "denglish".

Du musst bedenken, die meisten Leser dieser "Guides" sind Leute mit 0 Ahnung, denn genau die brauchen sowas, die meisten, welche sich schon etwas dafür interessiert haben, wissen längst Bescheid, oder nutzen andere Qeullen.


----------



## Rayon (13. Oktober 2009)

gegen Eindeutschung! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (13. Oktober 2009)

Rayon schrieb:


> gegen Eindeutschung!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Geht das schon wieder los? 
Das ist keine Eindeutschung, sondern eine Übersetztung, das ist ein großer sehr Unterschied. 
Wenn du englishe Guides willst, kannst du auf den englishen Seiten nachschauen, sind warscheinlich sogar aktueller, bzw werden es sein, sobald wieder Änderungen kommen.


----------



## Skyler93 (13. Oktober 2009)

Jao ne übersetzung wer Nice, ich verstehe zwa schon alles, und thx sehr vieles wusst ich nicht, aber trotzdem wär ne full übersetzung besser.
Kannst mir das mit den Magicboost besser erklären, werd da i-wie nicht schlau raus, obwohl ich Zauberer bin -.- ^^ hab eh genug magicboost 1200 lvl 36 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich diskutiere an der Front! ( zumindest versuch ichs)


----------



## Lennox2k (13. Oktober 2009)

Sehr schöner Guide - leider wird danach wieder an einer Front diskutiert, die überhaupt nichts mehr mit dem eigentlichen Thema zu tun hat.

VIELEN DANK  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (13. Oktober 2009)

Entscheidet euch, entweder englisch oder deutsch :-(



Skyler93 schrieb:


> Jao ne übersetzung wer Nice, ich verstehe zwa schon alles, und thx sehr vieles wusst ich nicht, aber trotzdem wär ne full übersetzung besser.
> Kannst mir das mit den Magicboost besser erklären, werd da i-wie nicht schlau raus, obwohl ich Zauberer bin -.- ^^ hab eh genug magicboost 1200 lvl 36
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Relativ simpel. 
Gehen wir von folgendem Spell aus:
*Flammenpfeil Rang 4*
Fügt einem Ziel in bis zu 25 m Entfernung 439 magischen Feuerschaden zu.

Du sagst du hast 1200 Magicboost:
Die Formel sieht also so aus:


```
1200/12 = 100%
439*(1+100% (wären 2 :D )= 878 Schaden an einem Mob +2 Level über dir, bzw unter dir
```

Im PVP

```
1200/12 = 100%
(439*2)*0,6= 526,8 Schaden (Machst im PVP nur 60% deines Schadens)
```

Wenn der Gegner Resis gegen z.B. Feuer hat dann sieht die Formel so aus:

```
(439*2)*0,6= 526,8 * (100-(Feuerresi/10)/100
```

Bei 100 Feuerresi wäre es also

```
(439*2)*0,6= 526,8 * (100-(100/10)/100= 474,12 Schaden
```

Hinzu kommen noch andere Faktoren wie z.B. PVP Ausrüstung die den Schaden verringern.


----------



## AemJaY (13. Oktober 2009)

fett! Danke für die Erklärung!


----------



## Deadwool (13. Oktober 2009)

sehr guter Fred. Endlich mal ein paar handfeste Formeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (13. Oktober 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Entscheidet euch, entweder englisch oder deutsch :-(
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aaah nice thx dir wa^^ bin fürn Sticky 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mortishelos (13. Oktober 2009)

Bin *nicht* dafür das der Thread ein Sticky bekommt.

Mfg Mortishelos


----------



## Æzørt (13. Oktober 2009)

also erhöt der normale hit auch crit?


----------



## Kyragan (14. Oktober 2009)

Nein.
Die heißen in der englischen Version zwar gleich, sind aber unterschiedliche Stats.
Das was du sockelst ist Hit und das was als Accuracy als Standardwert(siehe Klassenauswahl!) steht ist der Grundwert an Crit den du hast. Dieser lässt sich wiederum NICHT steigern.


----------



## Synti (14. Oktober 2009)

mortishelos schrieb:


> Bin *nicht* dafür das der Thread ein Sticky bekommt.
> 
> Mfg Mortishelos




ich bin für sticky, das endlich mal sinnvolle threads oben bleiben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neneko89 (14. Oktober 2009)

mortishelos schrieb:


> Bin *nicht* dafür das der Thread ein Sticky bekommt.
> 
> Mfg Mortishelos


Und *warum* genau bist du nicht für einen Sticky?

Wenn du schon sowas schreibst dann auch bitte mit einer Erläuterung...


Edith sagt: Vote 4 Sticky 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadwool (14. Oktober 2009)

ei wot for schdicky too  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



warom ?
schdicky serves the better wiederfinding !


----------



## mortishelos (14. Oktober 2009)

Neneko89 schrieb:


> Und *warum* genau bist du nicht für einen Sticky?
> 
> Wenn du schon sowas schreibst dann auch bitte mit einer Erläuterung...
> 
> ...



Ich habe bisher keinen ordentlichen Grund gefunden warum ein Thema was ein Onlinespiel nur auf Zahlen reduziert ein Sticky bekommen soll.

Mfg Mortishelos


----------



## Deadwool (14. Oktober 2009)

mortishelos schrieb:


> Ich habe bisher keinen ordentlichen Grund gefunden warum ein Thema was ein Onlinespiel nur auf Zahlen reduziert ein Sticky bekommen soll.
> 
> Mfg Mortishelos





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mortishelos (14. Oktober 2009)

Deadwool schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Formulieren wir es mal anders.
Wenn ihr wirklich so geil darauf seit das ganze Spiel auseinander zu nehmen und alles bis ins letzte Detail wissen wollt mir ist es egal.
Aber ich seh irgendwie nicht den Sinn der ganzen Formeln und Zahlen.
Vielleicht kann sich jemand erbarmen und mir es erklären.

Mfg Mortishelos


----------



## Deadwool (14. Oktober 2009)

ja, sind wir. Ich möchte schon ganz gerne wissen was mir ein +8 Krit Manastein bringt, und ob ich nicht besser einen mit Trefferchance eingesetzt hätte. Nur so als Beispiel. 
Das Optimieren des eigenen Chars ist für mich ein wesentlicher Teil eines MMOs.


----------



## mortishelos (14. Oktober 2009)

Und um euren Charakter zu "Perfektionieren" braucht ihr wirklich so ein Thema?

Mfg Mortishelos


----------



## jlij (14. Oktober 2009)

super... danke!


----------



## Raj88 (14. Oktober 2009)

mortishelos schrieb:


> Und um euren Charakter zu "Perfektionieren" braucht ihr wirklich so ein Thema?
> 
> Mfg Mortishelos



Einige brauchens wohl, die meisten aber denke ich ehr nicht. Doch es wäre ziemlich praktisch für alle, die an den genauen Auswirkungen ihrer Stats interessiert sind, diesen Thread gleich im Sticky zu finden.


----------



## kicks (14. Oktober 2009)

mortishelos schrieb:


> Und um euren Charakter zu "Perfektionieren" braucht ihr wirklich so ein Thema?
> 
> Mfg Mortishelos




Wie machst du es denn? Mit Hand auflegen und der Eingebung folgen so wie offensichtlich bei deinen Nachforschungen zu Crits bei Castern? ^^

Vielen Dank an den TE. Kannst du bitte noch deine Quelle nennen?


----------



## mortishelos (14. Oktober 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Wie machst du es denn? Mit Hand auflegen und der Eingebung folgen so wie offensichtlich bei deinen Nachforschungen zu Crits bei Castern? ^^
> 
> Vielen Dank an den TE. Kannst du bitte noch deine Quelle nennen?



Wenn ich das könnte würde ich auch im Lotto mal gewinnen.
Und wo lag ich bei der Caster/Crit Sache falsch?
Zum Schluss hab ich gesagt ohne +Crit keine Crits möglich aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

Aber nun zu deiner ersten Frage.
Wie perfektioniere ich meinen Charakter?
Ganz einfach durch Übung und Erfahrung.
Willst ein Beispiel?
Wenn mein Charakter zu schnell umfällt nehm ich ein paar +TP Steine und ändere meine Fähigkeitenreinfolge oder besorge mir Stigmas die mir weiter CC Fähigkeiten geben.
Wenn mir der Schaden von meinen Charakter nicht passt geh ich auf die entsprechenden Schadensteine, Caster +Magieverstärkung und bei Physischen Schaden +Attacke und + Physi. Crit.
Falls mir .... und so weiter usw.

*Ich* seh das so, die Zahlen und Tabellen wären für *mich* nur Ausflüchte um *mich* nicht direkt mit den Spiel zu befassen und *selber* verschiedene Sachen herauszufinden.
Was ihr darin seht kann ich leider nicht sagen.

Mfg Mortishelos


----------



## Deadwool (14. Oktober 2009)

mortishelos schrieb:


> *Ich* seh das so, die Zahlen und Tabellen wären für *mich* nur Ausflüchte um *mich* nicht direkt mit den Spiel zu befassen und *selber* verschiedene Sachen herauszufinden.
> Was ihr darin seht kann ich leider nicht sagen.



Genau da scheiden sich die Geister. Gerade weil ich mich für das Spiel interessiere, bin ich auf der Suche nach solchen Informationen. Wäre es mir wurscht würde ich es dem Zufall überlassen.


----------



## mortishelos (14. Oktober 2009)

Ich könnt jetzt etwas fieses sagen aber naja.....

Belassen wir es dabei ihr habt eure Ansichten und ich hab meine.

Mfg Mortishelos


----------



## kicks (14. Oktober 2009)

@Mortishelos
Caster Crits sind nach der Beta aus dem Spiel genommen worden Einstein. Man kann zwar als Caster immer noch critten, aber nur durch Procs auf Items, Spells critten gar nicht mehr, dafür ist der base damage angehoben worden. Aber das hast du bestimmt genauso gemeint in dem anderen Thread. I lol'ed.

"Wenn mir der Schaden von meinem Charakter nicht passt..." orly? 
Auf was für Steine gehst du denn als Melee? +Crit oder +Attack? Und wieso? Oder brauchst du doch eher +Accuracy? Und wieviel macht denn Sinn bevor das Soft/Hard Cap greift?

Was sockelst du denn als Templer? +Shield Defense oder +Parry oder +Evasion? Und wieso? Wie hängen denn die Werte voneinander ab? Und wie wichtig sind sie? Bringen sie einen deutlichen Effekt und bis zu welchem Wert tun sie das, wenn?

Wie gross ist der Einfluss von Magical Accuracy? Wichtig? Ja? Nein? Vielleicht?

Bist du überhaupt in der Lage eigenständig Tests durchzuführen und die Ergebnisse zu interpretieren oder endet das dann in so einem Unsinn wie bei deinen Caster Crits? Hast du das lange getestet? Und hast du es tatsächlich versucht zu verstehen nur nicht geschafft?

Aber du hast recht. So ein Thread über die Spielmechanik ist relativ unsinnig, weil besser jeder Spieler immer wieder selber herausfinden sollte wie jedes Detail der Spielmechanik funktioniert um die Stats in einem Spiel besser einschätzen zu können und der Forenplatz sollte besser den ganzen Drama Themen reserviert bleiben - oh wait!


----------



## mortishelos (14. Oktober 2009)

Bevor ich jetzt wieder ewig versuche irgendjemand irgendwas zu erklären, weißt du zufällig wo die ganzen Tabellen herkommen?
Vom Hersteller (NCSoft) oder von den Spielern?

Mfg Mortishelos


----------



## kicks (14. Oktober 2009)

mortishelos schrieb:


> Bevor ich jetzt wieder ewig versuche irgendjemand irgendwas zu erklären, weißt du zufällig wo die ganzen Tabellen herkommen?
> Vom Hersteller (NCSoft) oder von den Spielern?
> 
> Mfg Mortishelos



Was sagt dir folgender Quote (einfach nachzulesen etwas weiter oben auf der Seite)?



kicks schrieb:


> Vielen Dank an den TE. Kannst du bitte noch deine Quelle nennen?



Am besten versuch erst gar nicht irgendetwas zu erklären. Du scheiterst ja schon daran dir die einfachsten Fragen selbst zu beantworten.


----------



## xell1980 (14. Oktober 2009)

Wie skaliert eigentlich 'Konzentration' ? Wie hoch muss da der Wert sein um nicht mehr unterbrochen werden zu können?


----------



## Æzørt (14. Oktober 2009)

mortishelos schrieb:


> Aber nun zu deiner ersten Frage.
> Wie perfektioniere ich meinen Charakter?
> Ganz einfach durch Übung und Erfahrung.
> Willst ein Beispiel?
> ...




 ganz deiner meinung. meine mathe lehrerin hat immer gesagt "try and error" aber die mehrheit der spieler brauchen für alles nen giude


----------



## SARodiRIEL (14. Oktober 2009)

Deutsche Begriffe wären meiner Meinung nach schon besser, nicht jeder ist so Hip und trendy und spielt mit dem englischen Client.


----------



## kicks (14. Oktober 2009)

Æzørt schrieb:


> ganz deiner meinung. meine mathe lehrerin hat immer gesagt "try and error" aber die mehrheit der spieler brauchen für alles nen giude




...und der Rest versteht bis er das Game dropt nicht mal ansatzweise was er überhaupt so gemacht hat. Aber hey, egal. Hauptsache mal nen Post geschrieben


----------



## churippu (14. Oktober 2009)

SARodiRIEL schrieb:


> Deutsche Begriffe wären meiner Meinung nach schon besser, nicht jeder ist so Hip und trendy und spielt mit dem englischen Client.



Ja, zumal gerade bei der Übersetzung in AION einiges schief läuft. Finde die meisten engl. Stats sind selbst erklärend.

Aber z. B. gibt der Flitzbändiger Titel "+Geschwindigkeit", nun find eich interessant was für Geschwindigkeit? Beim laufen? beim fliegen? beim casten? beim angreifen? Habe getestet das es wohl nicht aufs laufen oder fliegen auswirkt, aber sicher bin ich ned.

Und was ist mit Magischer Crit.-Rate. Es gibt Ringe und Ketten, wo das drauf ist. Habe aber im Forum gelesen, dass Zauber NICHT critten können. Wozu dann der Wert?

Ebenso wie der Wert Konzentartion, in der Beta hieß es, es erhöht die Chance gegnerische Cast zu unterbrechen und dass man selbst weniger schnell unterbrochen wird. Ich lese jetzt nur noch das zweiteres Zählt.


----------



## Æzørt (14. Oktober 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> ...und der Rest versteht bis er das Game dropt nicht mal ansatzweise was er überhaupt so gemacht hat. Aber hey, egal. Hauptsache mal nen Post geschrieben


 die meisten giudes sind von spielern gemacht und nicht von der firma die hinter einem spiel steht du behauptest also das diese spieler nicht wissen was sie gemacht haben wenn sie spielen ?
aber hauptsache ma nen post schreiben.


----------



## Kritze (14. Oktober 2009)

Seh nur ein " - " o,O


----------



## Kazark (14. Oktober 2009)

Das mimimi kiddy hat seinen Beitrag gelöscht damit kann also der ganze Thread wieder entfernt werden und alles ist bestens.


----------



## wsx3 (14. Oktober 2009)

wie peinlich


----------



## Virikas (14. Oktober 2009)

Peinlich sind eigentlich nur manche Antworten und Reaktionen in diesem Thread...


----------



## churippu (14. Oktober 2009)

Virikas schrieb:


> Peinlich sind eigentlich nur manche Antworten und Reaktionen in diesem Thread...



Was ist an Verbesserungsvorschlägen peinlich cO? Das macht keinen Sinn.
Wenn man KEINE Reaktion möchte sollte man eine HP machen, ein Forum ist dazu da, dass Leute ihre Meinung äußern können, kritisieren können etc. pp. Und das nicht alle eine Meninung haben ist logishc irgendwie~


----------



## kicks (14. Oktober 2009)

Æzørt schrieb:


> die meisten giudes sind von spielern gemacht und nicht von der firma die hinter einem spiel steht du behauptest also das diese spieler nicht wissen was sie gemacht haben wenn sie spielen ?
> aber hauptsache ma nen post schreiben.



Nein, ich behaupte aber, dass 99% der Spieler nicht fähig sind die Game Mechanik, auch wenn sie einfach ist, zu verstehen, so wie zum Beispiel mortishelos, dessen Beiträgen du zustimmst.
Und was noch wichtiger ist. ALLE Threads dieser Art sind von mehr als einem Spieler gemacht worden und als gesammeltes Werk in den Foren erschienen. Aber das lehnt ihr beiden ja schon aus Prinzip ab, weil ihr ja alles selbst herausfindet.. wers glaubt..

Wars das jetzt mit Blödsinn schreiben oder kommt da nochwas von dir?


----------



## Synti (14. Oktober 2009)

ich stehe ja hier etwas auf kriegsfuß mit den moderatoren. was ich nicht verstehe ist, das einzelne freaks komplette threads zerstören können
ohne das eingegriffen wird und belanglose threads schneller geschlossen werden als man schreiben kann.

das war seit langem der einzige interessante beitrag (für viele zumindest) in den den letzten tagen. 
ein beitrag der sich mal um das spiel aion dreht, wo nicht das thema -grinden-wartezeit-abstürze ohne änliches beinhaltet war,
sondern sich mal um die spielmechanik des spiel auseinandersetzt.


ganz offensichtlich ging es mortishelos doch nur ums stänkern...

btw. 
sin, stell mal wieder ein und laß deinen thread von solchen freaks nicht kaputt machen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Virikas (14. Oktober 2009)

churippu schrieb:


> Was ist an Verbesserungsvorschlägen peinlich cO? Das macht keinen Sinn.
> Wenn man KEINE Reaktion möchte sollte man eine HP machen, ein Forum ist dazu da, dass Leute ihre Meinung äußern können, kritisieren können etc. pp. Und das nicht alle eine Meninung haben ist logishc irgendwie~


Auf die wirklichen Verbesserungsvorschläge beziehe ich mich dabei nicht. Wenn allerdings mit "Verleugnung der eigenen Sprache", "Möchtegern Hip und cool", "Mimimi Kiddy" und dergleichen rumgeschmissen wird ist das wirklich nur noch lächerlich.


----------



## Geige (14. Oktober 2009)

Wurde der Beitrag entfernt?

Ich sehe ebenfalls nur einen Bindestrich!


----------



## Skyler93 (14. Oktober 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> Wurde der Beitrag entfernt?
> 
> Ich sehe ebenfalls nur einen Bindestrich!



denk er übersetz es
Cool, nun guckt das ganze sehr viel besser aus, dank dir für die Mühe ^^


----------



## Sin (14. Oktober 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> denk er übersetz es



Richtig, aber es wird wohl das letzte mal sein, dass ich mir die Mühe mache für buffed so etwas zu schreiben.

Ich habe nichts gegen Konstruktive kritik wie sie z.B. von Norjena gekommen ist. Aber bei Kommentaren wie "mimimi kiddy" oder "rofl der nimmt englisch weils cool ist" sehe ich definitiv keine Diskussionsgrundlage.

Den Thread habe ich nicht für mich erstellt, ich kenn die Daten bereits. Ich habe ihn für die Leute erstellt, die sich eventuell mit der Materie hinter den bits und bytes beschäftigen möchten. Ich habe nicht nach einem Sticky geschriehen, mir ist es egal wo er ist, solange er via Suchfunktion gefunden wird. Was ich aber nicht leiden kann, ist wenn mir jemand die Arbeit madig macht. Wenn euch die Thematik nicht interessiert, dann unterlasst sinnlose Kommentare. Somit kann ich dann den Leuten helfen, die sich dafür interessieren, aber es nicht ganz verstanden haben.


----------



## Skyler93 (14. Oktober 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Richtig, aber es wird wohl das letzte mal sein, dass ich mir die Mühe mache für buffed so etwas zu schreiben.
> 
> Ich habe nichts gegen Konstruktive kritik wie sie z.B. von Norjena gekommen ist. Aber bei Kommentaren wie "mimimi kiddy" oder "rofl der nimmt englisch weils cool ist" sehe ich definitiv keine Diskussionsgrundlage.
> 
> Den Thread habe ich nicht für mich erstellt, ich kenn die Daten bereits. Ich habe ihn für die Leute erstellt, die sich eventuell mit der Materie hinter den bits und bytes beschäftigen möchten. Ich habe nicht nach einem Sticky geschriehen, mir ist es egal wo er ist, solange er via Suchfunktion gefunden wird. Was ich aber nicht leiden kann, ist wenn mir jemand die Arbeit madig macht. Wenn euch die Thematik nicht interessiert, dann unterlasst sinnlose Kommentare. Somit kann ich dann den Leuten helfen, die sich dafür interessieren, aber es nicht ganz verstanden haben.



hmm naja schade, fand deine themen und beiträge meist gut! ^^ also ich hab die ganzen sachen nicht gewusst


----------



## kicks (14. Oktober 2009)

@Sin

Quelle ist Aionsource, nehme ich an? Danke noch einmal für die Mühe, die du dir gemacht hast.


----------



## mortishelos (14. Oktober 2009)

@kicks

Wieso bist du der Meinung das ich die Spiel-Mechanik nicht verstehe?
Wenn ich die Spiel-Mechanik nicht verstehen würde, wär dieses Thema doch eine riesige Hilfe für mich.
Warum also sollte ich dann dieses Thema kritisieren wenn es mir eine Hilfe ist?

Um es zu verdeutlich und dir endlich mitzuteilen was ich in meinen vorherigen Posts meinte werde ich mal ganz direkt.
*Ich* starr nicht nur auf den Bildschirm und freu mich über große Zahlen.
*Ich* kann durch Analysieren von Kämpfen und vergleichen von Gegenständen Schlussfolgerungen ziehen wie bestimmte Eigenschaften auf meinen Charakter wirken.
*Ich* kann dadurch mein Charakter perfekt an *meine Spielweise* anpassen und das maximal möglich aus meinen Charakter rausholen.
Aber da du ja nur auf dein Bildschirm starrst, dich über dein großen Zahlen freust und einfach von anderen abschreibst ohne selbst ein bisschen was zu tun ist diese Diskussion für mich sinnlos.

Mfg Mortishelos

PS: Falls ich beleidigend war entschuldige ich mich.

@Synti Mir gings nicht ums stänkern sondern ich wollte nur eine nette Diskussion führen über den Sinn eines solchen Themas aber wenn viele gleich auf stur schalten naja da kann ich nichts machen.


----------



## Kalikas (14. Oktober 2009)

Sticky pls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maladin (14. Oktober 2009)

Glückwunsch zum vorläufigen Sticky. Bitte arbeite dein Thema aber weiter aus, damit es ein toller Sticky bleiben kann.

Viel Spaß noch auf buffed.de

/wink maladin


----------



## Æzørt (14. Oktober 2009)

mortishelos schrieb:


> Wieso bist du der Meinung das ich die Spiel-Mechanik nicht verstehe?
> Wenn ich die Spiel-Mechanik nicht verstehen würde, wär dieses Thema doch eine riesige Hilfe für mich.
> Warum also sollte ich dann dieses Thema kritisieren wenn es mir eine Hilfe ist?


 logisches denken ohne int buff? ganz blöde idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mortishelos (14. Oktober 2009)

Æzørt schrieb:


> logisches denken ohne int buff? ganz blöde idee
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich glaube eher das ich mich erst den Forumniveau anpassen muss.

Mfg Mortishelos


----------



## kicks (15. Oktober 2009)

@mortishelos



mortishelos schrieb:


> Achso nochwas zu dein Anfangspost du brauchst keine Angst haben Zauberer und Beschwörer treffen zwar nicht so oft Kritisch dafür ist der schaden den wir mit unseren Sprüchen machen ansich schon hoch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du verstehst die Spielmechanik? Guter Witz. Geh woanders Unsinn erzählen..

P.S.: Falls du beleidigt bist, weil du keine Ahnung hast.. naja werd erwachsen


----------



## Aragorn1994 (15. Oktober 2009)

Ganz im ernst, was soll man da sagen...

Gut gemacht;D

Also ehrlich, all dieses Zeug zu suchen, das hätte ich nicht geschafft.
So nun aber erstmal gründlich studieren, jedenfalls das was für einen Zauberer wichtig ist;D


----------



## mortishelos (15. Oktober 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> @mortishelos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fehler liegen in der Natur des Menschen und zu deinen Pech bin ich nicht beleidigt.
Leider ist Aion ein relativ neues Spiel und von daher hab ich noch nicht alle Einzelheiten erfasst.
Ich habe bisher nur festgestellt das ohne + Crit keine Kritischen Treffer möglich sind und das auf den Gegenständen die man bis Level 25 kriegt kein + Crit drauf ist zumindestens auf den Stoffsachen.
Aber das NCSoft komplett magische Crits abgeschafft hatte wusste ich leider noch nicht.
Meine Annahme zu diesen Zeitpunkt war das es erst mit höheren Level Ausrüstung gibt die + Crit hat.
Aber das Thema ist ja schon beantwortet worden.
Ich kann nicht alles Wissen wenn ich gerade erst mit einen Spiel angefangen hab und noch nicht mal das Maximale Level erreicht hab.
Von daher Entschuldige ich mich für meinen Fehler.

Mfg Mortishelos


----------



## kicks (15. Oktober 2009)

mortishelos schrieb:


> Aber das NCSoft komplett magische Crits abgeschafft hatte wusste ich leider noch nicht.




Es gibt so etwas, das nennt sich Patch Notes. Ich glaube die kann man auch lesen wenn man noch kein max level hat.


----------



## Aragorn1994 (15. Oktober 2009)

Ehrlich...man kommt Morgens mit frischem Kaffe an den Computer, sieht sich im Forum um und dann sowas.

Was auch immer ihr wollt, könnt ihr bitte euren "Schwanzvergleich" woanders durchführen.

Dieses "Ich dizz dich hiermit..." so nach dem Motto:

Spieler A drückt sich gut aus, sagt das auch einigermaßen verständlich das er nicht alles wissen kann.
Spieler B "Ja komm hier kannst auch mal Patchnotes unter Maxlevel lesen!".

Sin hat hier super arbeit geleistet, und schon geht wieder ein Schwanzvergleich los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kicks (15. Oktober 2009)

Vielleicht solltest du noch einmal den Thread durchlesen und mal nachlesen wer hier die ganze Zeit den Thread gedisst hat. Aber trink erstmal deinen Kaffee zu Ende. Eventuell bist da dann wacher..
btw.. schau mal den Begriff Schwanzvergleich nach


----------



## Gortek (15. Oktober 2009)

Vielen Dank an Sin, für seinen guten Post.

Cheers


----------



## Aragorn1994 (15. Oktober 2009)

Glaub mir, das ist nicht mein erster Kaffe ich könnte nicht wacher sein, wenn man sich die Nacht mit Texten und Storys um die Ohren schlägt.
Ich soll mal die letzten Posts lesen:
Falls du beleidigt bist, weil du keine Ahnung hast.. naja werd erwachsen 
Du verstehst die Spielmechanik? Guter Witz. Geh woanders Unsinn erzählen..
Darauf reagierte er so:
Fehler liegen in der Natur des Menschen und zu deinen Pech bin ich nicht beleidigt.
Leider ist Aion ein relativ neues Spiel und von daher hab ich noch nicht alle Einzelheiten erfasst...
Also relativ einsichtig in meinen Augen, und er gab auch selber zu, das er das bis eben nicht wusste.
Darauf reagierst du:

Es gibt so etwas, das nennt sich Patch Notes. Ich glaube die kann man auch lesen wenn man noch kein max level hat. 

Für mich klingt das so nach dem Motto: "Ha ich wusste was was du nicht weisst, bin besser!". Ganz im ernst, auf einen solchen Text, der von deinem Gegenüber geschrieben wurde mit so etwas zu antworten. Da kann man schreiben "Tja, man kannn ja mal Fehler machen..." . Aber Nein du kommst hier direkt mit einem Satz an in meinen Augen aka: "Ja wusstest das nicht...bist voll der loser!".
Ganz im ernst und auf meinen Reagierst du auch nicht besser.
Wenn ich mir mal einige Threads angucke, die du (Kicks) in diesem Thread geschrieben hast, wirkt es mir mehr so als bist du hier der, der die ganze Zeit sich an jedem Fehler den jemand macht, oder an jedem Quentschen Unwissenheit das jemand hat, versucht eine  Stufe weiter in der "Ich bin Pro!" Treppe zu ziehen. Du denkst genau wie jemand den ich letztens in AION getroffen habe. Ich habe nun nicht den gganzen Thread durchgelesen, ich habe noch einiges für die Legion an der WEbiste zutun, doch dein Kommentar: "Nein, ich behaupte einfach nur das 99% der Spieler...". Hey das ist ja genial...Nun sind 99% aller Spieler ausnahme du und deine Legion, eigentlich keinen Plan haben wie man MMO´s zu spielen hat, oder in deinen Augen "DIe MEchanik"

Du wolltest das ich die letzten Post lese , das habe ich ( Und insbesonders deine waren ja immer sehr informativ!). Den du hast nichts anderes gemacht, als dich an den Fehlern anderer hochzuziehen.

BTW: Ich weiss schon was ein "Schwanzvergleich" ist keine Angst. Mir fällt gerade auf, das trifft es nicht... Habe aber auch nun keine Lust ein neues Wort zu suchen.

BTW 2: Verdammt Kaffe schon wieder leer...und ich bin immer der, der sich bei Stundenlanger arbeit freiwillig meldet-.- Hoffentlich dankt die Legion es einem;D


----------



## kicks (15. Oktober 2009)

Der Thread beginnt auf Seite 1 nicht auf der letzten Seite. Du solltest noch einen Kaffee trinken und es nochmal versuchen..


----------



## Aragorn1994 (15. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe mittlerweile weitaus mehr gelesen mach dir keine sorgen, kleiner kick;D

Du (und bevor hier noch 5 Leute ankommen "Hey hier und da und das und dies..." ) Werde ich mal meinen Standpunkt erklären.

Ich respektiere Sin´s arbeit. DAs tuhe ich wirklich, ich könnte das nicht, und es ist auch sicher das es sicher einigen Hilfreich sein wird. Mir eingeschlossen wenn ich nun meinen Zauberer und Templer hochlevele. ABER hier wurde eine Meinung gesagt, und Zig Leute die nicht derselben Meinung sind rennen auf den Kerl los!. Wie ein Haufen Hunde auf ein Steak.

Ich will mal verdeutlichen:
Ich kan den Namen nicht wirkllich schreiben also nenne ich ihn Morti.
Morti hat hier geschrieben, das er nicht findet das dieser Thread einen Sticky bekommen sollte ( Ich bin da übrigens NICHT derselben Meinung wie Morti nur so nebenbei, Sin´s arbeit hat den Sticky verdient), aber in einem Punkt hat er recht: Was bringt es dir ein Spiel in Zahlen und FOrmeln zu zerlegen. Du weisst wieviel sagen wir +1 Kritrate ist.Umgerechnet wieviel... . Im Endeffekt ist es aber zum Beispiel bei mir egal. Die meisten werden im Abyss eh nur auf das höchste + Sockeln, was es in ihren Sockeln gibt. Nehmen wir mal an ich brauche HP und Krit... dann ists doch eh nur so "Ich nehm eh das beste!". Schluss damit hat sich die Sache! Was bringt es dir, die FOrmeln zu kennen? Was willst du damit bezwecken? Das du, wenn ein Elyos/Asmodier dich nur mit 5% HP left beseitigt, das du Block und Stift rausholst, und den Gesamten Kampf nachrechnest? Ganz recht, es ist nichts! Das System rechnet dieses ganze Zeug zusammen, und du brauchst nur eins: SPIELEN!. Das man sich in einem Spiel mit Zahlen und FOrmeln und Berechnungen und Was weiss ich auseinandersetzt, ist für mich wie denke ich auch am Anfang für ihn unverständlich. Und nochmal an dieser Stelle: Ich respektiere Sin´s arbeit, ich hätte es nicht gekonnt. Nicht das ihr denkt ich will Sin was böses...das will ich nämlich nicht.

Aber was passiert anstatt das man erstmal mit Morti redet? ZIG Leute stürmen mit Sinnlosen posts wie von wegen "Du denkst du verstehst die MEchanik? Geh und verzapf woanders unfug" ein! . Dein in meinen Augen erster Kommentar war: 
"Wie machst du es denn? Mit Hand auflegen und der Eingebung folgen so wie offensichtlich bei deinen Nachforschungen zu Crits bei Castern? ^^" . Er sagt seine Meinung und 5 Leute gehen mit einem Affenzahn auf ihn los, weil er eine andere Meinung hat als ihr. Er hat sich zum Beispiel in den Spellcritraten geirrt, das hat er zugegeben. Aber wird dann gesagt "Man kann ja mal Fehler machen". NEIN! Es folgt "Da gibt es etwas das nennt sich Patchnotes, kann man auch unter maxlvl lesen!". 

In einem weiteren Punkt hat Morti recht: Es ist sicher Hilfreich das zu wissen...aber um meinen Skill und meinen Charakter im Abyss zu verbessern, braucht es keine Seitenlange Formeln und Erklärungen. ICH muss für mich meine Rotation und meine Taktik finden, für mich meine Rüstung und meine Spells.

Also mal kurz für dich kicks:
Ich respektiere Sin´s arbeit durchaus.Und das hier hat einen Sticky verdient, auch wenn ich nur ein paar der FOrmeln wirklich interessant finde. Nur die Art wie ihr auf jemanden mit Unterschiedlicher Meinung losgeht ist "Ernüchternd". Er hat sich einmal geirrt, hat seine freie Meinung kuntgetan, und direkt stürmen alle auf ihn zu wie 20 Hunde auf eine Katze! Ich respektiere durchaus wenn Morti eine andere Meinung hat, und im Punkt das man die Formeln eh jeden Tag neu Nachschlagen muss, und das alles eh zu schnell geht um die Formeln selbst zu benutzen, ist ja richtig! Aber das der Thread keinen Sticky verdient hat falsch. Aber Nein er hat sich einmal geirrt, und eine andere Meinung als wir, gehen wir auf ihn los mit solchen Kommentaren oben. Und dann war er noch einsichtig und es kam ein in meinen Augen ( Ich weiss nicht ob du das anders siehst ) Dummes KOmmentar aus deinem mund.

*Ich respektiere durchaus Sin´s arbeit und finde das hat einen Sticky verdient, aber das mal eben jemand mit dummen Kommentaren angeschwafelt wird, der eine andere Meinung hat als du/ihr oder sich mal geirrt hat, das ist unter aller Sau.*


----------



## kicks (15. Oktober 2009)

omg


----------



## Aragorn1994 (15. Oktober 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> omg


Ich habe ehrlich gesagt auf Grund einiger deiner vorigen Posts nichts anderes von dir erwartet.
Falls du mal Morti´s Post von Gestern 19:00 gelesen hast, er hat sich dafür entschuldigt sollte er beleidigend gewirkt haben, und er wollte nur eine normale Diskussion über den sinn dieses Threads erstellen, aber wenn Leute gleich auf Stur schalten und mit "Geh woanders deinen mist erzählen" und "omg" um sich werfen, wundert mich ehrlich gesagt nichts mehr.

Naja scheinbar jeder versuch dir zu sagen, das Morti eigentlich nur eine Diskussion wollte, und du ja "So unschulig" bist, trotz einer Entschuldigung von Morti´s Seite, werde ich es nun Aufgeben, dich belehren zu wollen.


Hach jetzt erstmal die Seite fertigmachen das ich schlafen gehen kann^^


----------



## kicks (15. Oktober 2009)

Aragorn1994 schrieb:


> werde ich es nun Aufgeben, dich belehren zu wollen.



Danke, ich hätte es auch nicht länger ausgehalten


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (15. Oktober 2009)

danke das es endlich wieder nen forum gibt wo sich efferd rumtreibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vermisse deine erfrischende art im aoc-forum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kicks (15. Oktober 2009)

efferd?


----------



## Raj88 (15. Oktober 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum vorläufigen Sticky. Bitte arbeite dein Thema aber weiter aus, damit es ein toller Sticky bleiben kann.
> 
> Viel Spaß noch auf buffed.de
> 
> /wink maladin



Dann sollte hier aber erstmal ordentlich aufgeräumt werden. Denn atm lohnt es sich nur den Firstpost zu lesen.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (16. Oktober 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> efferd?



oder auch acema  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
da gibt dat viele namen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wenn ich raten müsste spielste kleriker


----------



## -coRe (22. Oktober 2009)

da kann doch was nicht stimmen xD


"420 / 42.11%
440 / *44.02%*        <--
460 / *43.66%*        <--
480 / 44.65%"

btw. unten steht 300-400 statt 300-440


----------



## -coRe (22. Oktober 2009)

sorry mortishelos aber fast jeder der mmo's spielt weiss doch auch dass es gewisse enthusiasten gibt, die nach perfektion streben und die genau wissen wollen ob ihnen attribut x mehr bringt als y. wenn du nicht zu dieser gruppe gehörst weiss ich nicht warum du hier bist. vielleicht um aufmerksamkeit zu erregen?

1. finde ich es interessant 2. ja ich wusste auch vorher relativ genau was ich sockeln werde, aber so kann man es perfektionieren was der großteil der wowspieler auch schon damals gemacht hat.


----------



## mortishelos (22. Oktober 2009)

Ich war nur dagegen das man durch einfaches lesen eines Themas schon wieder "Perfektion" erreicht.
Um es genau auszudrücken das ihr einfach alles in den Arsch geschoben  bekommt (mit ordentlich Zucker)und nichts dafür tun müsst wie bei Wow.

Mfg Mortishelos

PS: Sorry das es jetzt mit meiner Ausdrucksweise rapide bergabgeht aber ich hab einfach keine Lust mehr ausführliche Antworten zu geben.


----------



## -coRe (22. Oktober 2009)

einfach nur unsinn. aber wenn du dich jetzt besser fühlst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Danf (22. Oktober 2009)

mortishelos schrieb:


> Ich war nur dagegen das man durch einfaches lesen eines Themas schon wieder "Perfektion" erreicht.
> Um es genau auszudrücken das ihr einfach alles in den Arsch geschoben  bekommt (mit ordentlich Zucker)und nichts dafür tun müsst wie bei Wow.
> 
> Mfg Mortishelos
> ...




wtf? 

ob ich jetzt ne halbe stunde die englischen foren durchforste beim Serverdown oder das, netterweise von Sin zusammengetragene, Zeugs lese.. wo is bitte der unterschied?

Ich musste was tun.. anstatt der halben stunde css bin ich der Englischen Sprache noch maechtiger geworden WTF?


----------



## kicks (31. Oktober 2009)

Mortishelos hat einfach keine Ahnung was er in anderen Posts schon deutlich bewiesen hat. Lass ihn einfach..


----------



## dacarl (2. November 2009)

Ich bin auch nicht so der Gamer der alles bis auf den letzten MÜ ausfeilt und strategisch / taktisch alles durchdenkt, aber lieber mortishelos, ist es nicht genau das, was Rollenspiel (egal ob Tabletop oder MMO) zu dem macht, was es ist?


----------



## Alpax (3. Dezember 2009)

Interessant wäre wieviel crit mehr dmg macht .. eine attacke macht beispielsweise 100 dmg .. wenns sie crittet sind das ..200?


----------



## Sin (3. Dezember 2009)

Alpax schrieb:


> Interessant wäre wieviel crit mehr dmg macht .. eine attacke macht beispielsweise 100 dmg .. wenns sie crittet sind das ..200?



hängt vom verwendeten Waffentyp ab. Der Critmultiplier ist höher je langsamer die Waffe ist. Soll heißen, dass der Critische Schaden eines Dolches prozentual geringer ist, als der critschaden eines Speeres.


----------



## Nadaria (25. Januar 2010)

Sin schrieb:


> hängt vom verwendeten Waffentyp ab. Der Critmultiplier ist höher je langsamer die Waffe ist. Soll heißen, dass der Critische Schaden eines Dolches prozentual geringer ist, als der critschaden eines Speeres.






nope genau andersrum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





2H Waffen: Schaden * 1.8 = Kritischer Schaden
1H Waffen: Schaden * 2.2 = Kritischer Schaden



Warum? Ganz einfach 1H waffen haben niedrigeren Grundschaden (also daher auch geringeren style attack) der höhere crit multipler soll das ausgleichen... übrigens war vor 1.5 der auf 1h waffen noch viel höher daher liefen auch fast alle gladis in korea mit 2x dolch rum....


----------



## Geige (25. Januar 2010)

Hätte da noch eine kleine Frage, woher hast du die
Formeln, die hinter den Stats stecken her?


----------



## Nadaria (26. Januar 2010)

us/korea wiki


----------

